# second hand furniture



## ama2016 (Sep 21, 2016)

Anyone know where i can get some second hand furniture...??


----------



## CharlesHK (Nov 10, 2016)

There are a number of other expat forums with classifieds where furniture is always advertised and sometimes free of charge. You just need to hire a man with a van.


----------

